# navare peir 5th of july



## yellowfin24 (Jun 4, 2012)

Walked out on navare peir 2 day .Got to the end set my rods down and started to tie on a sabiki.While i was doing that i heard this kid say marlin ,so i got up and looked.To my surprise there was a sail fish cruisen up the peir.But no one hooked up.later that day my bro started get really excited so i went over and hes hooked up on a mahi mahi.Sadly the mahi spit .later that day there were some kings caught and some sigs


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah i got there around 430pm and left at dark.. Saw a few kings landed. I hooked a nice one but flipper got a free meal on me.. oh well thats fishin!


----------



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

that stinks for your bro that the mahi spit


----------

